# Metal sign?



## carobran (Mar 3, 2012)

Does anyone know how i can clean this good without damaging the paint?I'd use Bar Keepers friend but I think this is a little big for that.I'd like to try and get some of the rust and staining off.We haven't even washed it off yet so I'm not sure how much will just wash off and how much won't.


----------



## old.s.bottles (Mar 3, 2012)

Ive heard some stories about people doing great repair/cleaning of those signs but it costs a pretty penny. You may just want to leave it as is until you can afford to have it done right. If you do want to try cleaning it yourself with chemicals, just test out a small spot first. Great sign, now you gotta dig the bottle to go with it.


----------



## BillinMo (Mar 3, 2012)

I would avoid using BKF since it contains oxalic acid and it'll attack the metal that's already exposed.  I'd suggest maybe removing the dirt with water and detergent (like dish soap).  I'm not aware of a good way to remove a rust stain from white enamel.  I've heard of a few methods but they use chemicals I wouldn't want around the house.

 I think it's a really cool sign complete with the signs of age as it is.


----------



## flasherr (Mar 3, 2012)

ive cleaned several signs with bkf just make a paste let it sit awhile then clean real good if still has some areas go back over them


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Mar 4, 2012)

Comet........

 Look at it for what it is.

 A piece of metal buried and burned in a trash pile for over 50 years.


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 4, 2012)

I would suggest washing it gently and drying it well before worrying about rust.  You may want to leave the patina or leave the de-rusting to someone who may buy it.


----------



## carobran (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks,i might try BKF on a very small corner and see what happens,if it does good I guess I'll be getting a few more cans of this stuff and mixing it up in a 5 gallon bucket.I don't know if it will work on this or not,it works on Philips Milk of Magnesia caps though.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey Branden,

 No one has suggested good old WD-40, which is probably what I would have used.

 That WD part stands for "water displacement."


----------

